
Video on Internet: Live Streaming in 2016? - billyp123
http://blog.peer5.com/video-on-internet-live-streaming-in-2016/
======
genexp
Hey - We just posted a link to our open source OTT platform (Odd Networks).
Would be neat to get this CDN integrated, most of the people we work with
choose Akamai

~~~
billyp123
hi- i would be happy to discuss this with you. send me an email:
billy@peer5.com

